# Reddog banned!



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2016)

... I can't believe it!


----------



## the_predator (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jul 27, 2016)

... how can that be possible Captn'  ????


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 27, 2016)

why cant i get banned?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> why cant i get banned?



Cause every forum needs a gimp


----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jul 29, 2016)

...  Man !!!  I thought REDDOG was going to stir some shit up...   so how wrong can I be ??   real fucking wrong !!!   he hasn't been here in over a month ..
...  maybe the DOG has forgotten the years of 'bitching' to get his 'Modship' .....the support we gave him....   ...


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 30, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Cause every forum needs a gimp



I must have taken over from you then, I?m going back to my basement, Master is calling me you pipe hitting nigga


----------



## charley (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 31, 2016)

is this real life


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)

theCaptn' handed me the keys to a broken down forum that the other mods won't even visit, I even borrowed the pedo's defibrillator and still couldn't breathe life into this place.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 1, 2016)

=


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 1, 2016)

once WP left this place dropped off


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 1, 2016)

Maybe because someone made all of you senior members mods who promptly started banning everyone.........and WP took 6 months to send you half what you ordered.....God sees all my ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 3, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


>


^^ herbal tea


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2016)

HIV killed IMF


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 3, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> HIV killed IMF


*H*eavy *I*ron *V*irus


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2016)

Heavy & Prince don't give a shit about this forum, they're to busy making money.....    I pm'd Prince a while back, he said he'd be stopping by every day to 'clock in'.....    well that never happened...    but in reality Prince never posted anything funny , & he posted nudes that you had you had to open a new page to see...   
..  thx for nothing...     & heavy never wrote or posted anything clever or funny..  the two guy's in charge are some really boring people......but love money


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 3, 2016)

I coulda been a kickass mod back when this place was a happening spot but that outback kneeler didn't make me a mod until after his damage was done, just sayin....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 3, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I coulda been a kickass mod back when this place was a happening spot but that outback kneeler didn't make me a mod until after his damage was done, just sayin....


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I coulda been a kickass mod back when this place was a happening spot but that outback kneeler didn't make me a mod until after his damage was done, just sayin....




....  Look Dog ,,, fuck yesterday !!!!      Here we are today, post up shit that you like , or shit that cracks you up...   there's always 'chicks'...  we all like looking at chicks.....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 4, 2016)

bro a mod in AG is arbitraury. I dont beleive they serve any purpose other than stop sponser bashing


----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2016)

We used to have great posters in AG....   they posted interesting stuff, or crazy stupid shit,,,,    guys like cube789, withoutrulers ,GFR, secdrl, Sil, Vibrant, SFW, Ktula,Heckler7, Saney, Captn'  KOS....   there's a ton of guys that posted..   now there's only a couple of dudes ...  

... post shit !!!   

..[ at a time like now, with either Hillary or Trump in our futures, what a nightmare, we could use some distractions, I'm really pissed about the 2 asswipes we're supposed vote for, both make me sick]......


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 4, 2016)

it is not just here.....seems like other established forums are thinning out...but yeah post and ppl will come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> it is not just here.....seems like other established forums are thinning out...but yeah post and ppl will come
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




....  agreed !!    just keep posting crap, & have a good time .....    .......    and so on...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2016)

charley said:


> We used to have great posters in AG....   they posted interesting stuff, or crazy stupid shit,,,,    guys like cube789, withoutrulers ,GFR, secdrl, Sil, Vibrant, SFW, Ktula,Heckler7, Saney, Captn'  KOS....   there's a ton of guys that posted..   now there's only a couple of dudes ...
> 
> ... post shit !!!
> 
> ..[ at a time like now, with either Hillary or Trump in our futures, what a nightmare, we could use some distractions, I'm really pissed about the 2 asswipes we're supposed vote for, both make me sick]......



Well. Those were fun days.

Thanks to REDDOG this place is FUCKED.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 4, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> theCaptn' handed me the keys to a broken down forum that the other mods won't even visit, I even borrowed the pedo's defibrillator and still couldn't breathe life into this place.....



hey FUCKTATRD defibs don?t breathe life, the analyse cardiac rhythm but what would i know


----------



## charley (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 14, 2016)

exactly how would a mod contribute to this place. there are only a handful of members that post here and for years we asked for specific things and no changes have occurred. just saying


----------



## charley (Aug 14, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> exactly how would a mod contribute to this place. there are only a handful of members that post here and for years we asked for specific things and no changes have occurred. just saying



... true !!!  .. if you cry about not being a 'mod' for years, [I don't want to throw anybody under the bus] & then don't show up[I can hear barking] that ain't right, it sets us back because we now have a 'new mod' that doesn't post..& still complains ..   
,,, you're right Heck, Prince don't give a fuck about AG....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 14, 2016)

charley said:


> ... true !!!  .. if you cry about not being a 'mod' for years, [I don't want to throw anybody under the bus] & then don't show up[I can hear barking] that ain't right, it sets us back because we now have a 'new mod' that doesn't post..& still complains ..
> ,,, you're right Heck, Prince don't give a fuck about AG....


in addition to what you said, if the people running this place dont give a fuck, dont expect anyone elso to


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2016)

I give a fuck. This place is like a mountain retreat for me.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 15, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I give a fuck. This place is like a mountain retreat for me.


they must be paying you double the other mods, theres no way you enjoy hanging out with charley and me


----------



## charley (Aug 15, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I give a fuck. This place is like a mountain retreat for me.



.....we know Captn'...   we don't include you in the 'shitty mod' list...  you're always cool..  IMHO..


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 15, 2016)

Captain is a mod?, i have never known that, must have been a position out of sympathy, the cunt won?t even ban me, the cunt.


----------



## Watson (Aug 15, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Captain is a mod?, i have never known that, must have been a position out of sympathy, the cunt won?t even ban me, the cunt.



fuck up and go wipe your ass you filthy cunt...........


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 19, 2016)

Fucking, fuck, fucker, fucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> they must be paying you double the other mods, theres no way you enjoy hanging out with charley and me



Prince owes me 6 years worth of Xmas hampers


----------



## SeattlesBest (Aug 21, 2016)

Sup nigges


----------



## independent (Aug 28, 2016)

Sup.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 29, 2016)

sup negus


----------



## SheriV (Aug 29, 2016)

I forgot this place was here


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I forgot this place was here


how the hell could you forget IMF?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 30, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I forgot this place was here



Negged....


----------



## charley (Aug 30, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I forgot this place was here





   .....  we know !!!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 30, 2016)

charley said:


> .....we know Captn'...   we don't include you in the 'shitty mod' list...  you're always cool..  IMHO..



I didn't know you cared.

Glad I made the list.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 31, 2016)

reddog is princes gimmick


----------

